# Cast Net Fiesta



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

I will refrain from singling out a specific group of people (I am sure you can guess by the title)
But fishing this weekend on seven mile and 4 mile creeks was awful. 

I was encountering group after group throwing cast nets, taking out whatever and really ruining the fish population. I called the game warden who told me that every time he checks.. They only have "Forage fish" in the buckets. Meanwhile, they are eating Smallmouth/Catfish on the banks. There's a reason all you see when you fish now is Carp. 

Has anyone else encountered this? What have you done?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have seen it a lot, but assumed they were just catching bait. They are at the tailwaters constantly and will throw them right beside you....It's annoying but I never say anything. I know they are just wanting to get bait. It's like several other topics on here, we are seeing more rude and thoughtless behavior all the time. It's a product of the society we have now, and then society wonders why we have shootings and other problems.


----------



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

Southernsaug said:


> I have seen it a lot, but assumed they were just catching bait. They are at the tailwaters constantly and will throw them right beside you....It's annoying but I never say anything. I know they are just wanting to get bait. It's like several other topics on here, we are seeing more rude and thoughtless behavior all the time. It's a product of the society we have now, and then society wonders why we have shootings and other problems.



I honestly think it's a cultural thing. I just think that that's the way fishing is done where they are from. You tell them "Hey you can't do that" and they go right back to doing it. It's really annoying because of the language barrier and the fact they don't care.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bays said:


> I will refrain from singling out a specific group of people (I am sure you can guess by the title)
> But fishing this weekend on seven mile and 4 mile creeks was awful.
> 
> I was encountering group after group throwing cast nets, taking out whatever and really ruining the fish population. I called the game warden who told me that every time he checks.. They only have "Forage fish" in the buckets. Meanwhile, they are eating Smallmouth/Catfish on the banks. There's a reason all you see when you fish now is Carp.
> ...


Really all you can do is keep calling/texting and reporting what you see. Get license plate numbers take there pictures. Report it,over and over again. If the same ranger keeps telling you the same thing,and you keep seeing the same thing. Go over there head. Find out there bosses email. I used to see this alot in Columbus, but not as often anymore. I think dnr around here finally had enuff and started cracking down.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Mr. Map said:


> First of all, I have been fishing fishing creeks and rivers for the past 10 years or so, and the only folks I've seen fishing with nets were white. Secondly, if you do see it happening, what does it matter what the ethnicity of those people might be? Does it make you more upset if those people don't look like you?
> The most suspicious part of your post, however, is where you claim to have come upon "group after group" of them netting the creeks in a single day. Really? Wouldn't those people be way too busy murdering and raping and dealing drugs?


I have to throw in with "Bays" here....My favorite spots at Twin Creek have been barren this year, but have twice run into--the agenda here is FISHING, nothing else--Spanish speakers who have nets but no rods. Funny they don't throw when I'm walking through....Maybe because they know throwing for smallies is illegal. 

And they are set up to camp there...men, women and children spread out all over the canoe put-in at Carmody Park and setting up camp chairs etc ON the trails. You can barely walk through.

Last time, a month ago, they had a baby pen set up in the MIDDLE of the trail, with camp chairs on either side.

IMO, there may possibly be a connection to the newfound popularity of Carmody Park for such get-togethers and the difference in fishing success I've been having at that site... Or maybe its racist to notice. (hey there's some of that sarcasm!)

We can take turns posing as valiant defenders of poor downtrodden victims of evil racism or we can address a real problem.

This is a cultural difference. 
My understanding is that there are other cultures--like Vietnamese immigrants, from what I've been told--that are similarly oriented towards taking everything they catch regardless of season. 

We need to make law enforcement aware of the problem and also let the ODNR know about our suspicions in regard to potential impacts on fish populations in areas we are familiar with. They are very oriented towards collecting info from sportmen and know that we are the people that help them the most with tips, etc re: poaching and littering as well.

Bottom line, I'm seeing the same locally as Bays is describing. Sorry.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

You never saw any cast nets until a few years ago in my area. Maybe these youtube videos inspired the local ********:

Any of your cast netters look like this:

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...37401FD34C479258EA5237401FD34C47925&FORM=VIRE

or this

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...401FD34C479258EA5237401FD34C47925&FORM=VDMCNR

beings it's already off the rails.....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Please contact the ODNR about any violations…..regardless of the perpetrator’s country of origin, race, religion, gender, or sexual orientation. In addition, if you witness those girls in the videos above on 4 Mile Creek, contact me immediately to investigate!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Southernsaug said:


> Maybe these youtube videos inspired the local ********:


I can understand why


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

I’ve run across these groups over the years.
Two or three guys throwing cast nets and keeping everything they can catch.
“Accidentally” kick over one of their buckets full of juvenile bass and you’ll find out they speak English quite well.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

You should've seen the GMR, specifically the dam in Troy when they used to stock saugeye in the GMR. It was nuts what you'd see sometimes with buckets full of tiny saugeye people would keep.


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

This kind of stuff really sucks. When the creeks are down cast nets could do a lot of damage on these small creeks


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Even if they are only keeping bait fish, over harvest of bait will lead to game fish leaving. So they might be doing everything completely legal and just over harvesting the area. Problem being, everything is legal...


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought there is a limit for baitfish possession also?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The group who's name cannot( not from south of the border) be spoken used to follow the trout stocking truck. They would use dip nets to get buckets full of trout. The last time I saw it was at Stonelick Lake. I guess that's why a fish cop truck is parked at the ramp when stocking fish nowadays.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

You guys are cracking me up beating around the bush. Can we say American around here? What if you call them Mexican American? Is that ok? It is what it is folks...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Alaskangiles said:


> You guys are cracking me up beating around the bush. Can we say American around here? What if you call them Mexican American? Is that ok? It is what it is folks...


If you name a certain group, the moderators remove it. Although how the group would see it is beyond me...


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

chadwimc said:


> If you name a certain group, the moderators remove it. Although how the group would see it is beyond me...


Maybe there’s a reason it took me 6 years to join...that’s crazy. Who cares if they did see it, maybe that’s what they need. To read how people see what they are doing. Do they do the same if talking positive about a group of people? 

Sorry to derail, I’m just shocked a little here. Personally I’m American with Mexican heritage and I’m more offended that you can’t call a spade a spade.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have never been offended about hillbilly, hill jack, *******, or hick.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> If you name a certain group, the moderators remove it. Although how the group would see it is beyond me...


The mods remove anything and everything that might "offend" them....My post even called someone out for doing that because it's a family site… And they removed that… Talk about a snowflake


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry! I must of found the LGBT ethnic Sushi bar site by accident? 
Be kind to each other!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 318837


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am the one that removed the previous posts, OGF from day one has tried to maintain a focus about fishing, there are plenty of other places that have much less restrictive rules to go and say anything you want, this is not one of them. Slamming any one group may or may not be warranted, but that is not a judgement we will make on OGF. The talk that violated the rules doesn't offend me in the slightest; none of it, but those are the rules and always have been the rules from the day we started this site.

Anyone that would question if free speech still exists needs an education in what the right of free speech actually entitles you to. Free speech is still alive and well, you have that right. However you do not have that right on a privately owned website, or in someone’s business or in someone’s home. We have no intent to infringe on your right to speech but we can without a doubt control what speech occurs in our home. You either abide by the rules of the site or you leave no grey area, no animosity, no sensitivities hurt with me, just the rules. Participate within the rules or don’t, that is your personal choice.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy just dropped that mic fellas


----------

